

Looking to Big-Screen E-Readers to Help Save the Daily Press. - mattmcknight
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/05/04/technology/companies/04reader.html?ref=business

======
russell
Actual title: Looking to Big-Screen E-Readers to Help Save the Daily Press.

I found interesting the suggestion that a subscription model may work better
on the Kindle, because of the expectation to pay for content vs laptops and
the web where the expectation is free.

